# Meffert's Megaminx is in stock! Even in white!!! (also other puzzle-related news)



## Unknown.soul (Jan 13, 2009)

http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?id=674458&pageid=79
The white one has a "Buy Now" button underneath it, but for some reason the black one does not. 

The other news (I just took the part about new puzzles, if you want to read the whole newsletter:http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=140948#p140948)



Meffert's said:


> Golden Cube -Lunar New Year- Special Collectors edition.
> A very limited number only have been produced in Gold, Silver and Copper by hand electroplating, to give that individual touch. Special price for a set of 3, only US$120.00 including Free shipping via Airmail.
> 
> Go to the Reserve Items category or to. http://mefferts.com/page.php?lang=en&theme=new_puzzle_release.
> ...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats cool, and i've always wanted one..

... but not WHITE! haha no black in stock...


----------



## maxcube (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you think that I should buy it. I want a megaminx...


----------



## jek_1214 (Jan 13, 2009)

Isn't the white megaminx the MF8 megaminx? Same color scheme as the MF8 and shiny tiles. can anyone confirm this.. i love to have a white meffert's megaminx, but I'm still not sure if it's an original Meffert's megaminx or a clone version.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 13, 2009)

jek_1214 said:


> Isn't the white megaminx the MF8 megaminx? Same color scheme as the MF8 and shiny tiles. can anyone confirm this.. i love to have a white meffert's megaminx, but I'm still not sure if it's an original Meffert's megaminx or a clone version.



If you don't believe that Mefferts sells the original or the clone then you won't ever be sure ;-)


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn i just bought my Mefferts 4x4 a couple of days ago, and a clone mefferts from eBay, haha.


----------



## Zava (Jan 13, 2009)

it looks exactly like the c4u new megaminx, I tried those, on the original tension they lock and pop a bit, on tighter tension its a bit stiff. it has a similar mechanism to the mefferts, but not exactly the same pieces.


----------



## aliengrey (Jan 13, 2009)

jek_1214 said:


> Isn't the white megaminx the MF8 megaminx? Same color scheme as the MF8 and shiny tiles. can anyone confirm this.. i love to have a white meffert's megaminx, but I'm still not sure if it's an original Meffert's megaminx or a clone version.



If you read the full newsletter, Uwe talks about knockoffs, getting patents, and all that. And he said he became friends with some of the better knockoff companies who wanted to make better quality products. So I believe that he's selling the MF8 ones, and that's what these are. Maybe he's helping them get some more money so they too can make better quality puzzles?


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd love to order this but don't wanna end up paying $ 28 for a megaminx which I already bought for $15 If anyone has more information please post it here


----------



## Lime (Jan 30, 2009)

I orderd one, and i hope its a Mefferts one.
Ih've allredy got a black MF8 so if its a white mf8 ill be pissed off! 
 Ill tell u guys what it is when i recive it in some days.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 30, 2009)

The white megaminx is a mf8 puzzle.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 2, 2009)

Just ordered a white 12-colour tiled megaminx from Mefferts for $28 (that's £20 in real money  ) with free "fingers crossed" worldwide postage 

Hoping it gets here!


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 2, 2009)

How much better is the white speedcubing minx compared to a white PVC?


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 4, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> How much better is the white speedcubing minx compared to a white PVC?



I'd really like to know this too, I got a white PVC minx which is kinda good but I hate the fact that the layers keeps disaligning so I thought about buying one of those MF8 megaminxes.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 4, 2009)

I just ordered the white minx last night. I currently only have a chinaminx, so this shall be an upgrade 

I had a PVC minx, but one of the sides fell off and I lost a few pieces.


----------



## Lime (Feb 8, 2009)

DOnt order the NEW white minx from Mefferts. I got it and it was Mf8, it costs like 16 dollars at cube4you.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 8, 2009)

Lime said:


> DOnt order the NEW white minx from Mefferts. I got it and it was Mf8, it costs like 16 dollars at cube4you.



OK, now I'm confused: I have been assuming that when people write "Mf8" that is some some of abbreviation for Meffert's, but this has me thinking that "Mf8" might refer to some sort of rip-off copy. Which begs the question: why would Meffert's be selling a copy? :confused:

Oh, and Meffert's postage is free worldwide so it works out cheaper than cube4you in many cases.

-----------------------------------

EDIT: OK, after extensive use of the search function (search for "mf8" returns no results!) I found http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9383&highlight=mf8+mefferts (see especially post id 133584) which implies that "mf8" is a Chinese manufacturer making Meffert's megaminxes under some sort of agreement with Meffert's and thus can be obtained on the Meffert's website. When my white minx with tiles arrives I can confirm the presence or otherwise of a "mf8" stamp on the moldings. In the meantime I'll be contacting Meffert's for an official verdict!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, it arrived and to summarise, I'm very disappointed 

It's a "mf8" minx that just falls to pieces: hell, I can just pull the corner pieces out with my fingers! I'm unimpressed with practically every aspect of this puzzle. The tiles are glued on in a slapdash manner with seemingly little care and attention so the entire puzzle looks shoddy. Difficult to turn and constantly locking up -- I'm not sure that I want to dedicate the time to trying to improve this puzzle if the basic structure is so flawed that it can barely hold together.

Certainly not worth $28 -- massive fail. 

On the plus side it will force me to stop whining about my minx times, "_Oh, if only I had a Meffert's minx - then my times would improve_"  I never knew my puzl.co.uk minx was so good!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 19, 2009)

Do they ship to India and that too for free


----------



## panyan (Feb 19, 2009)

msemtd said:


> I never knew my puzl.co.uk minx was so good!



actually all products made by puzl are good


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 19, 2009)

i fitted my puzl.co minx with type E screws and springs.(2 springs a center) and now it can't pop anymore. it cuts corners very good, and its very fast. it's much better then standard


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

panyan said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > I never knew my puzl.co.uk minx was so good!
> ...


made or sold?

And all Mefferts MegaMinxes are horrible when you buy them and I have had to reglue at leas half of my tiles.

If you ever touch Eriks ore Stefans Minx you will understand why they are considered the best Minxes, but if you go by the way Mefferts are sold...... fail indeed


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 19, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Do they ship to India and that too for free


yea they should ship it free worldwide...if you don't like that one u can always just buy an MF8 from ebay...mite even be cheaper


----------



## Stefan (Feb 19, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> If you ever touch Eriks ore Stefans Minx you will understand why they are considered the best Minxes


Erik's is much better than mine (though that's not the reason he's so much faster). Hey, which were those very good ones again that you made me aware of while scrambling in Aachen?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > If you ever touch Eriks ore Stefans Minx you will understand why they are considered the best Minxes
> ...


We got those from Clement Gallet when we were staying with him for the http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GenevaOpen2008


----------



## Stefan (Feb 19, 2009)

Gah, but where did Clement get them? You asked, didn't you?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 19, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> i fitted my puzl.co minx with type E screws and springs.(2 springs a center) and now it can't pop anymore.



It sounds like your puzl.co.uk minx used to pop prior to your modification: is that the case? :confused:

I ask this because my unmodified (other than lubed) puzl.co.uk minx (a "PVC" minx?) hasn't ever popped once which I attribute more to the shape of the pieces rather than the tightness of the screws or the springiness of the springs.

With regards to my new Mf8 tiled minx, I'm most interested in the actual differences between the original Meffert's and the Mf8 as I consider it a bit of a travesty that Meffert's.com should supply an inferior rip-off of their own product for the full price without labelling it as such. I still don't own a genuine Meffert's minx (much to my annoyance) so I can't really establish if it is indeed inferior so I'm relying on the various snippets of information around (e.g. http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10497).

I think I'm resigned to doing a serious overhaul of this Mf8 including sanding of edges, re-positioning tiles, etc.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 19, 2009)

Not that I have any of the megaminxes that are spoken of in this thread, Thrawst has just posted a video on YouTube of his new Mf8 Megaminx. It appears to be okay; I think he may may have said it pops a bit but other than that it looked good.

P.S. This is a rushed post; I'm eating ice cream you know!


----------



## TMOY (Feb 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Gah, but where did Clement get them? You asked, didn't you?


That megaminx is the new supernova, Clément got several of them at Hungarian Open. I bought one from him in Geneva and I will bring it at Benelux Open, if you want to try it, no problem.
And yes it's a good megaminx. But I'm still faster with my chinaminx


----------



## panyan (Feb 19, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > msemtd said:
> ...



made, all products from their "manufacturer"


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 19, 2009)

msemtd said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > i fitted my puzl.co minx with type E screws and springs.(2 springs a center) and now it can't pop anymore.
> ...



no with the original screws it didn't pop. but i first fitted type A screws/springs. but then it started to pop a little bit. but now with the DS screw/springs it's super.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=210

Is this just a Meffert's brand minx with stickers instead of tiles?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 19, 2009)

martijn_cube said:


> no with the original screws it didn't pop. but i first fitted type A screws/springs. but then it started to pop a little bit. but now with the DS screw/springs it's super.


Ah cool, thanks for the clarification.

Right, I'm back home with the mf8 and I have it disassembled under interrogation spotlights  The assembly is very poor with some screws real tight and others much too loose. The ends of the springs are quite rough and could do with sanding to reduce that clanky noise when turning. Photos to follow if I can find a working camera.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 19, 2009)

Core and centres...





Centre, screw, spring and washer...




Core...




Assembly...




The superglue marks can be seen on most tiles...




The placement on this Green-White-Red tile is really bad...





I have it tightened up quite a bit but it's still exploding all over the place!


----------



## Jacco (Feb 19, 2009)

msemtd, at first my MF8 minx was bad too, exactly like your description. Make sure the tension is ok and then lube it. It makes a REALLY big difference on these minxes .


----------



## jcuber (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't see a "new megaminx" on the meffert's site. Which one is it? and is the one I mentioned in my last post a real mefferts? Is that one the MF8?


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I don't see a "new megaminx" on the meffert's site. Which one is it? and is the one I mentioned in my last post a real mefferts? Is that one the MF8?


This is the 'new' mf8 megaminx:
http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&id=742800&product=266

The one you mentioned... I'm not sure.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 20, 2009)

Jacco said:


> msemtd, at first my MF8 minx was bad too, exactly like your description. Make sure the tension is ok and then lube it. It makes a REALLY big difference on these minxes .



Thanks Jacco, I'm a bit less dismayed now I've spent a few solid hours playing with it. I must say that the Megaminx is one of my favourite puzzles to solve and I'm loving the extra grip that the tiles provide. Some of the colours on this one can be quite difficult to track, especially with two yellows _*and*_ an orange - I'm constantly thinking out loud "_where's the orangey-yellow and pale-green edge? No, that's the pale-yellow and dark-green!_". 

As for the popping issue, I think I'll be spending a lot more time on it this weekend. It's clear that the retaining lugs on the mf8 corner pieces are just _way_ too small for the amount of play afforded by so many sprung centres. The puzl minx has a extra ridge on the corners that hooks onto the edge pieces which I'm sure is a huge improvement (assuming the puzl/PVC/PET design post-dates the Meffert's mouldings that is). I'm going to tighten it up again but as some of the screws seem dangerously loose they will require some thread-lock.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Feb 23, 2009)

How large are these compared to a Tomy, Meffert's, and PVC Megaminx puzzles?
I have some stickers laying around and I think I'd like stickers better than tiles (especially if the tiles fall off and the colors are too much alike)


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

All Megaminxes I have ever owned are the same size, but sometimes the size of corners/gaps/edges is distributed differently.
I believe stickers/tiles will always fit though


----------

